# Line recommendation



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Beyond your individual casting style much depends on the flies you are tossing and the type of casts you are making. If you are making short casts to fish that seemingly pop up out of nowhere then a RIO Redfish is a choice. If you are making longer casts to fish that you see at distance then a line with a longer head is probably better. And while you can catch all those fish on the same line, I much prefer a longer taper with a light business end for bonefish. But then I haven't ever used a 6wt for bones.


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

agreed - for short 30-40 foot shots - I like the rio redfish. For 70 foot bonefish casts - rio bone fish. Both will match the rod nicely


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Wulff btt is magic on my 6wt one.


----------



## vantagefish (Jul 16, 2014)

Perfect. i was leaning towards the BTT or corland guide. Given that reply I'll probably go with the BTT. Thanks guys


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't think you would go wrong with either.


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

I am using SA Mastery Bonefish on my Sage One 6 wt. Haven't tried any other lines on it, haven't found a reason to. I am able to make delicate presentations short and far. Cast very well into the wind too.


----------



## Blue748 (May 28, 2017)

Resurrecting this thread, as I just picked up a Sage One 6 wt and have the same question. I put SA Mastery Bonefish on there and am having a hard time turning over redfish flies, i.e. a #4 gurgler. Using a 14# 12 ft Sa tapered leader. Am I being too ambitious tossing a chunky gurgler on a longer bonefish head? I'm used to a Wulff BTT on my 8wt. Goal is flood tide reds with a #4 crab fly.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I have the same line on my Sage One 6wt. That 12' leader may make it a challenge to throw a bulkier fly. Before you give up on it, make sure you are giving it a good firm stop on the forward cast and aren't trying to finesse the delivery. I frequently throw #6 up to #2 gurglers on mine but normally with a bit shorter leader. I've also been known to throw mono leaders for topwater...they float better than flouro and turn over nicely.


----------



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

The 6wt SA Bonefish line is only 160gr for the 30’ head, a Wulff BTT is 210 and will throw a 4 gurgler with ease and also is a good bonefish line. A 6wt is not a long cast cannon so in my opinion a short heavier head is much more versatile, I’d even consider a Bermuda Shorts also.
Also, those extruded leaders are pretty limp in the butt section and don’t transfer power very well, and you should not have to be fo be forcing you casts to get a turnover.
JC


----------



## Blue748 (May 28, 2017)

I may chop that factory leader down to 10 and give it another go. My hand tied redfish leaders are normally around 10. Thx


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Use a .024 hard mono or stiff fluorocarbon for the butt, at least three ft. then taper down to a 12 lb fluorocarbon bite, total length 7 to 9 ft for 6wt turnover. Rio flats pro is very good on the Sage One also. This will turn over almost any shallow water red fish fly.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

jonrconner said:


> Also, those extruded leaders are pretty limp in the butt section and don’t transfer power very well


Excellent point...the butt section on my 6wt leaders is normally 5' of at least 30# flouro before stepping down from there. I'm sure that helps...


----------



## G McC (May 16, 2018)

Had the exact same problem with redfish flies on the 6 WT One, switched to hand tire leaders using Bruce Chard's bonefish leader formula and problem solved.


----------



## vantagefish (Jul 16, 2014)

After I started that thread I finally decided on the BTT. Absolutely great throwing setup! Chunky flies are a bit tough, but small flies are great. My favorite casting setup in my arsenal


----------



## Blue748 (May 28, 2017)

G McC said:


> Had the exact same problem with redfish flies on the 6 WT One, switched to hand tire leaders using Bruce Chard's bonefish leader formula and problem solved.


Hey G, 
to confirm are you using his following set up:
- 
Leader Diameter Break Down

Hard stiff mono

30# – 2ft = .027


25# – 2ft = .024

20# – 2ft = .021

15# – 2ft = .018

13# – 2ft = .015

18# Seaguar Grand Max Fluorocarbon Carbon – 2ft = .012


seems like a lot of knots!


I was thinking:

Rio 40 mono - 3ft = .024
Rio 30 mono - 2ft = .022
Rio 20 mono - 1ft = .018
Hatch 16 flouro tippet - 18". = .015

thoughts?


----------



## G McC (May 16, 2018)

I used the Hatch medium stiff mono 40, 30, 20 and then some 20 lb Umpqua flouro just because I had it and the diameter was right, same step down as the others. Used equal lengths, about 3 ft. Not exactly the same as Chard but watched his video to come up with it.

https://www.hatchoutdoors.com/pro-custom-leaders/

I would think using sections as short as 1 ft may have some adverse effect due to too little line between the knots but could be just fine.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

You could try the following...

5' of 30# (butt section)
4' of 20#
3' of 16# or 12# 

That'll get you to 12' in length with enough butt section to turn it over and enough length on the terminal end to make some fly changes without needing to redo the leader. You could even throw a perfection loop on the end of the 20# that would allow you to loop on whatever feel you need to finish things off.


----------



## RABillstein (Jan 10, 2019)

I have a Sage One 6wt 691-4 on the way and am on the search for the right line. I like fast rods and don't want to overline it too much and end up slowing it down. My daily driver is an 8wt NRX with the Wulff 8wt BTT and I like how that throws. Should I just go for the 6wt BTT for the One (its 200gr though!)

I like the more traditional tapers (rather than heavy/short fronts), and textured is my preference (though not necessary). I hear good things about Cortland, and like the feel or the Airflo lines; though I haven't yet found a taper I like from them in a floating line. I haven't liked Rio lines. Anybody have further insight?


----------



## Flyboy (Aug 26, 2019)

SA Mastery Redfish


----------



## vantagefish (Jul 16, 2014)

You
I have the wulff BTT on the 6wt Sage one and really love it. 


RABillstein said:


> I have a Sage One 6wt 691-4 on the way and am on the search for the right line. I like fast rods and don't want to overline it too much and end up slowing it down. My daily driver is an 8wt NRX with the Wulff 8wt BTT and I like how that throws. Should I just go for the 6wt BTT for the One (its 200gr though!)
> 
> I like the more traditional tapers (rather than heavy/short fronts), and textured is my preference (though not necessary). I hear good things about Cortland, and like the feel or the Airflo lines; though I haven't yet found a taper I like from them in a floating line. I haven't liked Rio lines. Anybody have further insight?


----------



## kenb (Aug 21, 2015)

el9surf said:


> Wulff btt is magic on my 6wt one.


Me too!


----------



## RABillstein (Jan 10, 2019)

I tried the 6wt Wulff BTT on the 6wt One. It is indeed phenomenal. Thanks for the input.


----------

